
The Rise of Remote, and Demise of San Francisco - mbgaxyz
https://medium.com/@jespow/the-rise-of-remote-and-demise-of-san-francisco-7840a4d7165d
======
jungler
SF native. Would be happy to see this sort of "tech" start departing. Most of
these companies are marketing-driven and provide low or negative social value
in the process of moving money from distant lands into their pockets while
lobbying the city for "startup" tax breaks. Their disengagement with the
community is shown in the guarded policies they adopt. The city is and should
not be a giant AirBNB for workers to "frictionlessly" transplant into and out
of, but that is an experience I often hear of. San Francisco does, in fact,
have children and schools and public institutions that are not Dolores Park.
It has an enormous city budget, far more per capita than most of the US. The
problem is in the system we've arranged, not how much money flows through it.

There is no arguing that there is a public disturbance problem. But as a
group, these folks are not the threatening ones. I would be much more
concerned about energetic, apparently normal people who have an objectively
criminal business plan: To break into vehicles, commit petty theft, or to
perform their own victimization for the purpose of panhandling. These are
people who profit off the chaos in small ways, with an immediate impact on
public life. People who profit in larger ways run organizations that pump up
their reputation but avoid lasting solutions, preserving a status quo of open
wounds. The ill folks are screaming, in large part, because the conditions are
getting to them, too, and they can't take it anymore.

I welcome companies and entrepreneurs that will struggle with these problems
directly, engage with the political landscape and make the calls necessary to
build a healthy coalition instead of blustering that someone else should
arrange things for their benefit.

------
awkward
> How do I tell my employees who are suffering from PTSD from being attacked
> by crack-zombies right outside our office that they need to keep coming in?

Putting that line right before a couple hundred words about the increasing
viability of remote work is, uh, something.

------
raprp
Wow that's a grim picture. I thought this issue was contained to a few distant
areas.

------
blueboo
This article is interesting, but not for the the reason the author thinks it's
interesting. This fellow puts Alexandra Petri to shame.

Let us shed a tear for the humble bitcoin enthusiast entrepreneur, traumatized
by "crack-zombies" lurking just outside his Tenderknob co-working space...

~~~
dang
Please don't be a jerk on HN, regardless of how wrong someone else is or you
think they are. This comment breaks at least four of the site guidelines:

 _Please respond to the strongest plausible interpretation of what someone
says, not a weaker one that 's easier to criticize._

 _Please don 't post shallow dismissals, especially of other people's work. A
good critical comment teaches us something._

 _Don 't be snarky._

 _Assume good faith._

They're there for a reason. Please follow them. Maybe the author doesn't
deserve better but the community you're participating in does.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

